# How LMIA asess and how much time it take?



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

How LMIA asess and how much time it take?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Google - GET A LMIA CANADA.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

itsme2000 said:


> How LMIA asess and how much time it take?



You managed to find this website but couldn't find the government's website that would provide you with all the info you need?


----------



## ivan138 (Mar 28, 2016)

Depends on province and wether its a skilled or not. My friend waited 11 months for his last year


----------

